# [SOLVED]Losing my mind trying to setup a lan network to use in Vienna Ensemble Pro! Help!



## MaestroRage (Jan 11, 2013)

This should be the easiest part of this incredibly long and frustrating journey (day 4 in this mess) and I can't for the life of me find a single good tutorial or video explaining how I can take these 3 computers, use a hub to connect them to each other so Vienna Ensemble Pro can actually see each other.

If anybody has done this in Windows 7 PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF MERCY AND PUPPIES can you give me a step by step guide on what to do?

Or failing that, a link that assumes I suffer from the dumb and have never done this before and holds my hand the whole way?

I feel so stupid reading all these tutorials and none of them really achieves what I want or leaves out blanks assuming I know what those steps entail.

Thank you so much for your time in advance.


----------



## MaestroRage (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Losing my mind trying to setup a lan network to use in Vienna Ensemble Pro! Help!*

aaaaaand i'm an idiot. Confirmed.

In case anybody else finds this post, this is how you solve this problem.

You get a hub/switch.

You take cables (as many as computers you have, doesn't matter what OS on it).

Connect an ethernet cable to each computer, and into the hub.

Install vienna ensemble pro onto all the machines.

Start servers on each slave.

Have fun. No need to setup networks/lan configurations on your machines. Lost so much time being stupid.


----------



## blizzard (Jan 13, 2013)

Great to hear you got this working! 

I had tried to get VEPRO working last year and it was the biggest headache imaginable! I tried every configuration of ethernet cables, hubs, switches, static IPs, and anything else I could think of and I still couldn't get it working. Perhaps I will try again with the newest version of VEPRO and see if your method works.

I'm curious, do you have full internet access for your machines (both master and slave? And do you have any wifi in your setup that you use for other devices. If yes, does it interfere with the VEPRO setup? 

Also, do you have any sort of firewall configurations that you needed to do to get this working?

I had a thread here http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29414 but haven't had any takers yet. I really, really want to get VEPRO up and running so I can get my ideal template built.

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## MaestroRage (Jan 13, 2013)

hey Andrew! Glad you found this post useful in some way. Let me answer your questions and also give you some warnings about what I stumbled upon as once you get this going it seems so obvious but getting there has indeed been a fight in itself.

I reformatted my master alongside the slaves so if there is a firewall configuration on clean installs then that is what I have. I didn't touch it at all.

I have a wireless adapter which I put on each machine at a time. What REALLY screwed me over was the fact a freshly put together PC and freshly installed windows doesn't have any drivers basically. I was getting so frustrated at why the machines couldn't even see the ethernet cable and I realized the machines didn't even have a network driver. Installing that solved 90% of my issues. I personally used Driver Detective to find all the non existent/out of date drivers on the slaves. It helped considerably.

I also gave the machines enough internet to catch up on all the updates. Each machine had about 105 to install (X_x took a while..). I did this because at this point I wanted to make sure every driver and every update was on them so I could rule out "out of date" possibilities.

Beyond this point neither slave has any internet access. I have only wifi for the master.

The hub you use might often need to be reset. The second slave for example I couldn't ever get to announce with VEPro. I could see the first slave in my DAW but nope, second one never showed up no matter how often i'd change cables/re-install drivers.

All I needed to do in this instance was turn the hub off and turn it back on. After that if there was any kind of problem with them seeing each other my first reaction was to turn off/on the hub. 

Do try again, and lets see if we can get you setup as well! I don't know if it's VEPro5 over VEPro4 that makes it so easy to connect, it's a possibility.

Cheers,
~ Selcuk


----------



## dgburns (Jan 13, 2013)

glad to see you got it goin'....eh?

sorry me bad.(I'm a canuck too)

As to the hub on/off thing,it could be that both pc's are being given the same IP address,check that they assign dynamically or if they are fixed.you're looking for a number that is like 192.168.0.1 etc.Each pc needs it's own address.Since yu don't have a large network,the last number in the string will be from one to ten. so 192.168.0.x where x is the variable number.

just tryin to help in case this is super obvious


----------



## MaestroRage (Jan 13, 2013)

hey dgburns!

Thanks for dropping by, that sounds really useful and important to know. Would we set this in the ip4 settings in our network? My first attempt in all this was in order to setup a network I needed to assign an IP to each machine, but after I figured out it wasn't necessary I didn't even bother with it.


----------



## dgburns (Jan 13, 2013)

MaestroRage @ Sun Jan 13 said:


> hey dgburns!
> 
> Thanks for dropping by, that sounds really useful and important to know. Would we set this in the ip4 settings in our network? My first attempt in all this was in order to setup a network I needed to assign an IP to each machine, but after I figured out it wasn't necessary I didn't even bother with it.



if you've messed with the address numbers,maybe best to double check the ip's of each machine.I might recommend using auto DHCP,even though the addresses might change rather than static ip addresses you specified.Vepro will show you the address when you try to connect to a server in the plugin window,so you can double check there as well.

this really should be simple stuff,it's the power cycle to the hub that caught my attention to a possible ip address conflict.Vepro is really robust otherwise.

good luck mate


----------

